# Premium Testmitgliedschaft kündigen?



## Melron (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

wollt nochmal nachfragen meine damals gelesen zu haben als buffed Premium losging das die Mitgliedschaft nach 1 Monat automatisch aufhört, stimmt daß - oder wo/wie muss ich das kündigen?

find auf der HP übrigends auch nirgends ne nähere info zu Premium, Zahlungsmöglichkeiten usw... ?

greetz
Melron


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2007)

Melron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt nochmal nachfragen meine damals gelesen zu haben als buffed Premium losging das die Mitgliedschaft nach 1 Monat automatisch aufhört, stimmt daß - oder wo/wie muss ich das kündigen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

falls du das Test-Abo genutzt hast, endet die Mitgliedschaft automatisch nach einem Monat. Du wirst jedoch vor Ablauf der Zeit vom Abo-Dienstleister angeschrieben, ob du das Angebot weiterhin nutzen möchtest. 

Falls du ein Abo abgeschlossen hast und Fragen dazu hast oder es kündigen, verlängern oder ändern möchtest, wende dich bitte direkt an den Abo-Dienstleister:

http://abo.computec.de/?menu=contact

Eine Seite für Informationen zum restlichen Nutzungszeitraum etc. kommt noch.

Gruß


----------



## Karuna (20. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls du das Test-Abo genutzt hast, endet die Mitgliedschaft automatisch nach einem Monat. Du wirst jedoch vor Ablauf der Zeit vom Abo-Dienstleister angeschrieben, ob du das Angebot weiterhin nutzen möchtest.
> 
> ...



Mir war ja bei Abo-Abschluss nicht bewusst das ich das Abo bei einem anderen Dienstleister eingehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das hätte man schon irgendwo festhalten müssen finde ich. Oder habt Ihr das so klein angefügt das man es doch tatsächlich überlesen musste?

Schöner wäre es ja gewesen wenn Ihr dieses Premiumangebot startet zumindest zum Ablauf des Probemonats eine Seite fertig zu haben auf der man direkt das Abo kündigen kann bzw. Zahlungsmodalitäten ändern kann. 

Das ganze Premiumangebot, bzw. die Abwicklung des ganzen verärgert mich immer mehr.....


----------



## Snoppix (22. August 2007)

Ich habe am 20.aug. eine e-mail an die angegebene addy geschickt...hab aber immer noch keine rückantwort erhalten...

dies is echt scheiße da ich erlich gesagt keine lust hab monate dafür zu blechen nur weil ich auf eine rückantwort warten muss!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2007)

Snoppix schrieb:


> Ich habe am 20.aug. eine e-mail an die angegebene addy geschickt...hab aber immer noch keine rückantwort erhalten...
> 
> dies is echt scheiße da ich erlich gesagt keine lust hab monate dafür zu blechen nur weil ich auf eine rückantwort warten muss!!
> 
> ...



Alle Emails bezüglich Kündigung etc., also Themen die an der Abo-Dienstleister bearbeiten muss, wurden beantwortet.


----------

